# first scan and early pregnancy queries



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

I have just got my   after ICSI and am very excited and cautiously optomistic. I had my BHCG on 13dpet (Day 3 ET) and they were 296 and then 15pet were 660.

The nurse gave me my 6 week scan appt but it will be 5 weeks and 2 days post egg collection (24 Oct ) if I go when she booked me in- will I be able to see a heartbeat then or should I ring and change it for the following week?

Also I was wondering about eating fish- I know they are a good source of Omega 3 and I take OMega 3,6,9 caps daily - can you eat prawns? and am I right in thinking you should avoid mussels.

I gave up all exercise from stimming onwards- I used to go to the gym once a week with a personal trainer- well more of a motivator to make me go!, and we would do a mixture of weights and cardio exercises for an hour and stretching -rowing, treadmill walking, stepping machine, bike- what sort of exercise can I do and when should I resume going?

I have read in Zita West's book, and on FF, the debates about taking baths-and ZW says post IVF to avoid them until 12 weeks, what about swimming (she recommends swimming in a normal pregnancy in the first trimester).

Many thanks
L xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You should be able to see a heartbeat at that stage, tiny as it is!
I'm not sure about following IVF, but in a natural pregnancy, baths (not too hot) are ok, although swimming isn't advised in the first trimester.  I would check with your clinic about the baths though.

Fish is generally ok, but all shellfish, including prawns are not recommended in pregnancy, and things such as tuna and marlin are only recommended in small amounts.


If you already exercise, then you should be ok to continue, however, I really would advise you to check this with the clinic, as I am not used to dealing with people following IVF in early pregnancy.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Emily Thanks so much for your help and advice and to the girls who PM'd me.
So glad I should be able to see the heartbeat, it is very exciting.
L x


----------

